# English pattern: cat phone cozy



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

English pattern:
cat phone cozy

I used 100% acrylic yarn and hook size 3mm / D

chain 10

row 1 : crochet around the chain (Working along opposite edge of foundation) with a sc in every st and 2 sc at the ends of the chain

row 2/18 : crochet 1 sc in every st without joining

row 19 : this row is crocheted with slip stitches until you reach the front. The ears : 1 dc, ( 1dc, 1trc, 1dc), 1dc, chain 1 + sl st. Between the ears 4 sc and 1 dc, ( 1dc, 1trc, 1 dc), 1 dc, chain 1 + sl st.

Sew end of yarn and embroider the face.
For the eyes I used a french knot. The eyes and the nose are also acrylic yarn.
The whiskers are embroider with embroidery thread. You can also use splitted black cotton yarn


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

So cute! Many thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I have 2 neices that will love this! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

ah, so nice!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Very cute! Does the "English Pattern" indicate that the terms are the British crochet terminology? Or is it written in American terms?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cute, thanks.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Cute. Will add to our library of crochet patterns for the kids we teach. Many thanks.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Great patten! Have many cat lover friends who would enjoy this...potential stocking stuffer for Christmas 2014! Thank you so much for the pattern&#128522;.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Really cute. I may adapt this for a soap sack. I'm making these for Christmas presents and these little kitties are perfect. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

very cute


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. My GD would love this


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

So, so cute!!!! I can also envision it as a cat toy---just stuff some catnip in it and watch them play.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

How cute. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

dannyjack said:


> English pattern:
> cat phone cozy
> 
> I used 100% acrylic yarn and hook size 3mm / D
> ...


Very very cute!!! Thanks for sharing this darling pattern.


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Super, super cute! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Great pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so cute


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry, I don't know about the English version.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm sorry I really don't know. I just thought I would look at the gauge when I am making it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you think this is iphone size or smaller? I love it and will make it for myself!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

That would be a great gift for cat lovers. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Very cute; thanks for the pattern.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Absolutely adorable!! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern. We have 4 cats in the house and everyone has a cell phone so I'll be making these up, for sure.

Marge


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

So cute !


----------



## cascavella (Jan 16, 2012)

Really funny! Good job!


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh DannyJack,

these are so adorable! These would make wonderful little Christmas presents! Thank you for sharing!


----------

